# A New Member of the Family



## Seth (Jan 10, 2014)

Well, Abby's mother is Nathan's great grandmother, so that is like fourth cousins twice removed or something...never did understand that.


----------



## Chef Andy (Jan 10, 2014)

Soo cute. I love dogs. I've got 2 black labs myself.


----------



## bahamaroot (Jan 10, 2014)

Very nice Seth, very nice!


----------



## cclin (Jan 10, 2014)

beautiful pictures & cute puppy!! The adorable moment!!


----------



## DeepCSweede (Jan 10, 2014)

Sorry Charles - for me Golden's are adorable their whole lives - My Brandy just turned 9 a couple of months ago and even with the grey starting around her eyes, I think she is beautiful. I love the pics Seth, Keep em coming.


----------



## stereo.pete (Jan 10, 2014)

Congrats!


----------



## ecchef (Jan 10, 2014)

Great pics, Seth! Congrats.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 10, 2014)

Very cute Seth an awesome addition! we will be picking up this little Aussie Bulldog pup on Monday




[/IMG]


----------



## Seth (Jan 10, 2014)

Huw - how old? Get ready, it's always more work than I remember from the last time. Nathan is 8 wks. in those pictures.


----------



## EdipisReks (Jan 10, 2014)

Seth said:


> View attachment 21473



I _love_ this picture!


----------



## Marko Tsourkan (Jan 10, 2014)

O man, that golden puppy is a quintessence of cuteness.


----------



## Von blewitt (Jan 10, 2014)

10 weeks, we have a 2 year old Cavoodle, I can remember what a handful she was!


----------



## Johnny.B.Good (Jan 11, 2014)

Congratulations on the new addition, Seth!

I don't know which picture is cuter... What are they hoping for in the second one?


----------



## marc4pt0 (Jan 11, 2014)

This makes me want to cave into my wife's want of another puppy. Sigh*
Cute pictures guys! Love puppy moments!


----------



## 99Limited (Jan 11, 2014)

I'll never forget the first time I patted a Golden. One of my friends when I was in the Air Force had one. It was like the world's softest animal. As soon as I got out of service the first thing I did was get a male puppy Golden.


----------



## xueqi89 (Jan 13, 2014)

thats so cute, my dog just gave birth and these puppies are just too cute


----------



## Erilyn75 (Jan 14, 2014)

That is such a beautiful picture. Congrats


----------

